# Paphiopedilum philippinense var. palawense



## hderocker (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello all,

Does somebody has a photograph of a real Paphiopedilum philippinense var. palawense?

kind regards,
hderocker


----------



## Heather (Oct 17, 2006)

I believe there is one in Lance Birk's updated Paph. Grower's Manual.


----------

